# Non-d20?



## Elemental (Oct 28, 2002)

Given that the title of the forum is "EN World - Morrus' D&D/d20 News & Reviews Site", this may seem like a dumb question, but I've seen Feng Shui games described here in the past, so would the story of an upcoming _Exalted_ campaign be acceptable? I just have this urge, after reading so much great stuff, to give something back.


----------



## DanMcS (Oct 28, 2002)

All stories are good, as long as they're good stories, if you know what I mean   Probably fewer people will get any game system references you get, but that's not such a big deal.


----------

